
Show HN: Web-based self-development book on psychological software optimization - designingmind
https://designingthemind.org/book-vip/
======
designingmind
Not your typical submission, but hopefully it still belongs here. This is a
book called Designing the Mind: The Principles of Psychitecture that I spent a
year and a half writing and building into a web-based reader.

You might be into it if you like books on psychology, practical philosophy
like Buddhism and Stoicism, rationalist groups like LessWrong, or just general
self-development. But I thought this crowd in particular might appreciate the
pervasive tech metaphor and mindset. It offers a new framework for self-
improvement based on the idea that our minds can be compared to software and
our issues are algorithms which can be reprogrammed with the right principles
and methods. You can read a longer description through the link.

It will be for sale later this year, but it's free now because I'm looking to
get feedback and make improvements before the hard launch.

~~~
designingmind
If anyone has questions about the book/platform, I will be hanging around for
the next few hours to answer anything!

------
free6000
Can I bookmark for when I actually have time to read a book?

~~~
designingmind
Yeah, just make sure you get to the first page of the book and bookmark that -
not just the landing page.

